# Was just given two free baby apple snails



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

I was just give two of these little guys i put one in each of my tanks. The person who gave them to me saod when asked they are baby golden apple snails. Not sure if it was a good idea to take them in but i did. ...hope they live


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

I love snails, babies especially! You should quarantine them, though, if you are putting them in with other critters.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

thanks have them in a small set up by them selves right now. do you know if they well eat duckweed thinking of getting some ?


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

Maybe. I have a lot of algae and snail jello in there all the time for mine so if they do eat some, I know that the salvinia/duckweed replenishes itself faster than being eaten. Try growing some spare in a little container.


----------



## nixie (Nov 21, 2013)

Cool thanks


----------

